# Squats in California?



## abaddon6 (Nov 5, 2007)

im down south in california and looking for any squats near here. anyone know of any i could go to? LA or anywhere


----------



## AceMcFarland (Nov 7, 2007)

Hit the shows and asked around. Theres always a good show happening almost every night in the LA area. However squats never seem to last long in southren california due to growing population and ever growing cost of living here most places that could be/are squats either get quickly turned over to athorities, boarded up, sold, or destroyed to make room for that mini-mall that is susposed to help somehow. Luckly theres a fairly good community built up around the punk scene that can normally help you find a place.


----------



## abaddon6 (Nov 7, 2007)

alright thanks, figured id have to do something like that. ya its Definetly becoming more populated Everywhere here


----------



## Matt Derrick (Nov 15, 2007)

i don't think i ever actually squatted a building in los angeles in the whole three years i lived there... it was all rooftop sleeping for me... tons and tons of them there, just look for unlocked ladders attached to the back of the buildings!


----------



## Hoghead Bob (Dec 13, 2007)

They keep saying that shithole will fall off into the ocean, but they have never come through with it. Im pissed!


----------



## cozmic (Dec 14, 2007)

I say go east to San Bernardino or Colton. I think you'll have a much better opportunity of finding some thing there opposed to Los Angeles.


----------

